# Hellloooo Boys!



## cute corporal (Feb 11, 2007)

_Oh the self indulgence...I shall use this purely vanity driven thread to advertise my webpage, which advertises my business and to put random re-enactment pictures and links up for those of you who don't get many of those to the pound!lol!
my site Boudoir for the Beautiful
go for it, you may enjoy it and for those metal fans out there or anyone who is into the alternative scene, you've GOT to go to http://wwwdark_asylum.co.uk/forum and tune into the radio station. a good friend runs that and the site and it is most definitely worthwhile!
comments welcome...
take care and blessings to all,
Lady Mia de L'amour xxx_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh behave!!!​


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

YEAH, BABY! YEAH!!!


----------



## mkloby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm confused


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, Cute Corporals tend to do that.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 11, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Well, Cute Corporals tend to do that.



That just sounds sooooo wrong....


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2007)

Uhhhhhhhh


----------



## Erich (Feb 12, 2007)

ah interesting Flight 
Suit you're wearing cute corp ......... 8)


----------



## cute corporal (Feb 12, 2007)

interesting ey?(flight suit? she says, trying not to look blonde or confused)
glad you like em boys, more on their way shortly...
and whatever it is , yes Cute Corps (i have multiple personalities...no i jest!) probably do tend to do that and very well with reccommendations *winks*
it really cheered me up reading your comments, 'specially as i have now been awake 34 hours and am doing housework like a (sexy) crazy person!
blessings to all and to all a good night,
sweet dreams boys, mwah xxx


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## mkloby (Feb 12, 2007)

Really - what is going on???


----------



## Clave (Feb 15, 2007)

It's one of those threads that makes no sense, so just ride the wave until it vanishes... 8)


----------



## ndicki (Feb 22, 2007)

"Corps" in French means "body"... Cute corps???


----------



## cute corporal (Feb 23, 2007)

_Uh Huh, Suga!visit my site...feel free to link it for dressmaking purposes as i'm starting to take orders soon...
blessings,
Lady MdL'A
xxx_


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Really - what is going on???



Steady, Marine.


----------



## cute corporal (Apr 8, 2008)

currently in process of moving - new patterns in stock, but more ladies re-enactment wear - orders being taken - deposit required on all definite orders - new summer alternative range being produced...


----------



## Becca (Apr 8, 2008)

wow..this is the longest that our glorious mods have let spam run. 

Don't tell me you guys have been distracted?? JUST because shes female?? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Erich (Apr 8, 2008)

ok for you Becca, /////// ~ it ain't so .............


----------



## Becca (Apr 8, 2008)

Erich said:


> ok for you Becca, /////// ~ it ain't so .............



*raises eyebrow* thanky E!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2008)

Lockin this piece of sh!t thread up, worthless.......


----------

